# Stanhope Diddicoy - your thoughts?



## Jericho (30 May 2008)

Seen a couple of his offspring and quite like&gt; was hoping for a 16.2ish MW eventer type out of my 15.2hh 3/4 TB mare. Anyone have any thoughts on him?


----------



## BigRed (30 May 2008)

If you like him because of his colour, remember he is not homozegenous, so you are not guaranteed a coloured foal.  I think I have seen more non coloured offspring.


----------



## amabelscott (30 May 2008)

personally have seen plenty of other coloured stallions who produce youngstock with far nicer temperaments...


----------



## dany (30 May 2008)

I dont know much about his offspring or him really... but he has real presence in person - stunning x


----------



## Willow1306 (30 May 2008)

I tried out a very nice horse by Stanhopes DIddicoy, whilst he didn't have a very 'cuddly' nature in the stable his work ethic was great and he was very talented.


----------



## volatis (30 May 2008)

Seen plenty of his offspring out eventing, many ridden by amateur one horse owners, so they cant all have difficult temperaments?
I have a granddaughter who has the most amazing attitude to life. She was super to back, is an angel to look after and produces cracking foals. Diddicoy himself I am not so keen on his hind leg, especially the feet, very small and boxy, but I have seen a number of offspring that where a really nice stamp


----------



## pairciban (31 May 2008)

I don't like him, I don't know why! A good horse is a good horse whatever it's colour (I like coloureds) but there is something about him. I haven't seen any of his offspring in the flesh so can't comment on them.


----------



## Partoow (31 May 2008)

Knew him when he was at Broadstone. Really dont like his very straight hindleg and not the best attitude , i have found this with him off spring too.Get your point voltis re non- pros riding a fair few  of his ofspring but that sometimes works because they dont ask so much.For me they simply wont take the demands of higher level competition.
 He has been around some time now and been pushed at all kinds of studs and i have yet to see anything special by him.
There are better coloured stallions out there now who would go well on TBx to produce an eventing type


----------



## eventing_chick (1 June 2008)

Almost everything of his i've seen is either plain or fairly untallented.
There is about a thousand better sires.


----------



## TURBOBERT (3 June 2008)

Not impressed with his stock - but some people are deperate for the colour I suppose.........


----------



## birchave0 (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Seen plenty of his offspring out eventing, many ridden by amateur one horse owners, so they cant all have difficult temperaments?
I have a granddaughter who has the most amazing attitude to life. She was super to back, is an angel to look after and produces cracking foals. Diddicoy himself I am not so keen on his hind leg, especially the feet, very small and boxy, but I have seen a number of offspring that where a really nice stamp 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know what you mean about his feet.  my friend has a 5 year by him and she has a front club foot.  Not too bad but it's much smaller than her other front foot.  She dishes too although generally she is quite a sweet horse.

We did use Diddicay about 4/5 years ago but because of the distance we used AI.  Three unsuccessful inseminations, no foal  
	
	
		
		
	


	




It cost a small fortune out of around £700 in stud fees/container fees/collection fees we got back about £200 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Never mind mare was covered by a cob up the road, took first time and we now have the most fab mare, 15hh TB x Cob, everyone loves her, all for the grand sum of £100 stud fee!!!!
Now that was money much better spent


----------



## Halfstep (3 June 2008)

Don't like.  Not great conformation, not great athleticism, not homozygous so not much good for colour breeding if that floats your boat......
Sorry.


----------



## carycommadore (11 June 2008)

my mares just had a bay colt by him and he's gorgeous. Strong healthy and very bold!


----------

